# Any Lowrider Bicycles for sale



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

anything from street to full custom
post pics/price/location


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

For Da Love of Money Frame only.

$700 shipped to your door unless you're international then international shipping applies


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

500.00 OBO WILL HAVE MORE NE







W PARTS ON IT IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

thats a fuckin nice frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The hearts on the rear skirts were laser cut. This frame will cost approximately $1200 to $1400 if you wanted to duplicate it.

I must say it needs a couple of touch ups on the paint, nothing major. It has no clear coat so if you want it to really shine add 3 layers of laquer or clear and it'll shine like a new penny


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Bones do u have spinners on tha back wheels of that trike in tha first pics or am i just seein shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here alink to one that needs to be gone! Nice project..

$150.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Lowridingmike u forgot to post tha link


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh shit! My bad!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=147512&hl=


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here you go guys happy bidding. This is the link for For Da Love of Money frame:




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=7129128249


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Jan 18 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Bones do u have spinners on tha back wheels of that trike in tha first pics or am i just seein shit
> [snapback]2619567[/snapback]​*


YEAH HUBCAPS THOUGHT


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

wait you want 150 for the blue bike


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

and if you part it off gow much for the handle bars


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowroller33_@Jan 19 2005, 11:34 PM
> *and if you part it off gow much for the handle bars
> [snapback]2621318[/snapback]​*



Yeah it comes cheap..

The twisted cont. kit, twisted handlebars, and the twisted sissy bar are worth $150 by themselves.. You practically get the rest of the bike for free...

Cont kit = $40.00

Twisted sissy bar = $42.00

Twisted Handlebars = $65.00


And that's without tax.. Add it up and it comes to $147.00


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> 500.00 OBO WILL HAVE MORE NE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Some dude from France wants to buy For Da Love of Money. I dunno what he plans on doing with it but hopefully he ain't full of crap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Some dude from France wants to buy For Da Love of Money.  I dunno what he plans on doing with it but hopefully he ain't full of crap.
> [snapback]2628253[/snapback]​*


I would sell it to him cause no one here wants to buy it. Aure voa!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

got my "worlds awsomest trike in the whole world" for sale in classifieds under 24 inch trike on air rides last day for offers feel free to throw a few in on theweekend too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2005, 06:11 PM
> *I would sell it to him cause no one here wants to buy it. Aure voa!
> [snapback]2628307[/snapback]​*



You talkin crap about it? :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2005, 12:24 PM
> *You talkin crap about it? :tears:
> [snapback]2629139[/snapback]​*


Not at all. I just wanted to say that no one on this site has the $$$ to give that frame a good home. That frame needs a good home, If that happens to be in france then so be it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2005, 01:20 AM
> *Not at all. I just wanted to say that no one on this site has the $$$ to give that frame a good home. That frame needs a good home, If that happens to be in france then so be it.
> [snapback]2629505[/snapback]​*


I thought you were talkin smack "no one wants to buy that ugly shyt here so take the money and run" :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2005, 02:39 PM
> *I thought you were talkin smack "no one wants to buy that ugly shyt here so take the money and run"  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2629573[/snapback]​*



I wouldnt care who buys my frames. Just as long as I get my money. :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any other bikes for sale? nice frame TonyO wish i could buy it but cant afford the frame and the custom parts it needs


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is mine for $300 plus shipping homie


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

dude that shit is a great price i would get it but i buy to many frames so sorry man and maybe someone elce wants it good luck.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many frame you got homie


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

probably like 4


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what size


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

you know that one have you seen it it has hydros and the frame isnt painted and never got fluid yet for it johnnyt that bike.that is my old frame and i got 3 more in my garge it sucks because i have so many parts but there all the same well i need some twisted parts.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

20in


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i need a stock frame to build for street class


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

oh i will post a pic


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

this is the frame
[attachmentid=95239]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u want to sale it :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

how much you give me.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

post those pics in custom parts the handle bars and fork or what ever you said


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not have any pics of them i will soon they are at the engraver


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

how much you give me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i don't know yet i might have 3 frame from a guy here in my town if he don't sale them to me i get back with you


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

not sure what to ask. make an offer.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bike homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

hell yea you say some good prices that you think wqill be good for that bike if you know let me here them.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowroller33_@Jan 23 2005, 03:06 PM
> *hell yea you say some good prices that you think wqill be good for that bike if you know let me here them.
> [snapback]2635425[/snapback]​*


spent about 600 to build. Did not prep for paint properly, so some small scratches visible in certain light. Never ridden. showed once, chrome in brand new condition. it has been kept in my room with a shirt over tank to keep it protected. It was only out side for the show and to take some pics. I have more pics if you would like to see it. I have offer for 250.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

post some more pics man


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

The pictures are too big. I can email them to someone if the want. PM me with your email and I'll send them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

For Da Love of Money officially sold this week for $635 for frame, forks, chain, crown, and spring.

I'm shipping it off to France tomorrow. Damn, just think about all the fine ass French hoes he'll be picking up with that bike :tears:

Maybe I'll ask him to take some pics of hoes posing with it when he hooks it up with the rest of the parts :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Tell him to join lay it low
and to post progress of what he's doing with it
Damn that frame went though like 4 or 5 owners right?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 27 2005, 02:51 AM
> *Tell him to join lay it low
> and to post progress of what he's doing with it
> Damn that frame went though like 4 or 5 owners right?
> [snapback]2646422[/snapback]​*


No, I was the second owner and he's the third. I never did anything with it like I wanted to so I decided to sell it and put the money toward my credit card. I have to concentrate on my blue bike ya know. Something Mike Lopez kept on my ass for is get ONE project and finish it first before you go off doing something else because if you have more than one project going on at once you'll never finish and its true.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2005, 05:48 PM
> *For Da Love of Money officially sold this week for $635 for frame, forks, chain, crown, and spring.
> 
> I'm shipping it off to France tomorrow.  Damn, just think about all the fine ass French hoes he'll be picking up with that bike  :tears:
> ...


hairy ass french hoes :uh: :0 :biggrin: 

whatever floats your boat :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 27 2005, 03:15 AM
> *hairy ass french hoes :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> whatever floats your boat :biggrin:
> [snapback]2646534[/snapback]​*



Yeah but they are less inhibited than the stuck up snobs we got in the states here. Damn I'd love to live in France man, you can cheat on your wife and they usually don't do a damn thing about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2005, 06:17 PM
> *Yeah but they are less inhibited than the stuck up snobs we got in the states here.  Damn I'd love to live in France man, you can cheat on your wife and they usually don't do a damn thing about it. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2646551[/snapback]​*


i'll stick to my island girl :biggrin:  

youve been to guam right? fine ladies are a must :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any other bikes for sale?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2005, 04:06 PM
> *No, I was the second owner and he's the third.  I never did anything with it like I wanted to so I decided to sell it and put the money toward my credit card.  I have to concentrate on my blue bike ya know.  Something Mike Lopez kept on my ass for is get ONE project and finish it first before you go off doing something else because if you have more than one project going on at once you'll never finish and its true.
> [snapback]2646506[/snapback]​*


Do you owe alot on your credit card? I thought you were going to put all that money into your bike? I had the same problem, too many projects.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i got about $500 but the price has to include shipping


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 27 2005, 03:21 AM
> *i'll stick to my island girl :biggrin:
> 
> youve been to guam right? fine ladies are a must :cheesy:
> [snapback]2646577[/snapback]​*



Yes I've been to Guam. Very nice, I love all the strip clubs you got out there :thumbsup:

I think it was Tuman where I stayed. I stayed at the Outrigger hotel, very sweet hotel right on the beach. Sucky thing is they charge you to sit out on the beach on their little lounge chairs even if you're a guest! 

I went to a couple of strip clubs, went to some place weird. It was a kareoke bar where you could fondle the women and have sex with them. The sex was $200 so its like forget all that :uh: 

I went to this other strip club, it was next to some Hollywood Movie place where you can put your face in a fake movie or something. Anyway Sonny there was very hot, nice sexy Filapino girl :biggrin: 

Food there is great. Had some Chamorian (spelling?) food at the mall there that was good.

Only bad thing about Guam is they cater to their Japanese tourists more than Americans but other than that its a great little place if you want something not so commercialized like Hawaii. I went to Hawaii on the way back for a night and huge difference, I like the island of Guam but I liked Hawaii too. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OH another thing about Guam strip clubs, you pay $20 a drink for a shot glass for a woman to sit and talk to you. That's how I hooked up with Sonny. She was cool, I talked to her for about 3 hours and only bought her 3 drinks. The waitress kept coming over to offer another drink and I"m like "nah" she'd get pissed and walk away and Sonny would drink slow so its all good. Regular drinks are $6. So I freaked out when the waitress said "$26" I'm like what? 

It was well worth it though.

They also have a crap load of massage places. Its like one massage place and one strip club every block or every other block down there for reals. I had a massage there, very good. Supposedly there if you pay twice as much as a regular massage you get the "special" treatment. :roflmao:


Oh and yes I owe $2600 on my credit card so this $635 will be a very nice payment on that from this frame . :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

still looking to buy


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

i got this frame highest offer is 220


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

$220? take it and RUN!!!!


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2005, 10:15 AM
> *OH another thing about Guam strip clubs, you pay $20 a drink for a shot glass for a woman to sit and talk to you.  That's how I hooked up with Sonny.  She was cool, I talked to her for about 3 hours and only bought her 3 drinks.  The waitress kept coming over to offer another drink and I"m like "nah"  she'd get pissed and walk away and Sonny would drink slow so its all good. Regular drinks are $6. So I freaked out when the waitress said "$26"  I'm like what?
> 
> It was well worth it though.
> ...


sheeeet

next time go to Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any more bikes for sale


----------



## twstdkrome (Aug 4, 2004)

I got this one $200 + shipping pm me if u interested


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

wow that is nice as hell i would but i am a little short on $


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

is that a 20in


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

is that a 20in


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

26" frame with 20" rims


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

thats a 26in wow that seems small in the pic


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2005, 10:10 AM
> *Yes I've been to Guam. Very nice, I love all the strip clubs you got out there :thumbsup:
> 
> I think it was Tuman where I stayed.  I stayed at the Outrigger hotel, very sweet hotel right on the beach.  Sucky thing is they charge you to sit out on the beach on their little lounge chairs even if you're a guest!
> ...


chamorro chip cookies are my favorite food from guam. :biggrin: I have like 3 bags at my house right now. Brandi Jae is always bringing me guam stuff. I love island girls :biggrin: 

The reason they cater more to the japanese is because like half the population is japanese left over from WWII. (Just in case you guys dont know guam was hit in pearl harbor too, not just hawaii. :angry: )

I'm probably gonna go with Brandi Jae this summer, you should come on down. Im not looking forward to the flight over there though :uh: she says its like 14 hours or some shit. Why did you go in the first place, just for a vacation or was it like some kind of uhhhhh whats the word.......business thing? :biggrin: 

Might as well show off a little while im here.......and NO SHES NOT FOR SALE! :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Forgot to mention......................$200 for that 26 inch is a deal. the bike is awesome in person...we used to be on Xtreem BC together.

Oh and tony do u think Mike Sr would object to me getting an FK jersey for Brandi Jae? She goes to shows with me and stuff so why not? She gave me this card the other day that she got made for me, on the outside it said "You are my..." and the inside was a big ass Finest Kreations logo, I though that was pretty damn cool :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

STILL LOOKING TO BUY


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 2 2005, 05:56 PM
> *chamorro chip cookies are my favorite food from guam. :biggrin:  I have like 3 bags at my house right now. Brandi Jae is always bringing me guam stuff. I love island girls :biggrin:
> 
> The reason they cater more to the japanese is because like half the population is japanese left over from WWII. (Just in case you guys dont know guam was hit in pearl harbor too, not just hawaii.  :angry: )
> ...


for rent or lease? lol j/p. :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 9 2005, 05:16 PM
> *for rent or lease? lol j/p. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2703094[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: you wish :biggrin: 

am i lucky or what


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

still looking to buy


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158875

mine for sale.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

Any others for sale got about $700 to spend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I CAN BUILD YOU A BIKE AND IT WILL BE THE WAY YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------

